# Victime de spams. plus de 100 mails par jour!



## Chris75 (14 Novembre 2006)

Je reçois des spams à longueur de journée avec outlook express 5.0.6. Quelles sont les solutions? Merci.


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Novembre 2006)

Une recherche avec comme mot cl&#233; "antispam" me donne les r&#233;sultats suivants : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=56106


----------



## Chris75 (14 Novembre 2006)

Merci mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'anti spam pour outlook


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2006)

le spam a divers origines
-le hasard ( et oui, le robot peut generer une adresse d'envoi au pif)
-d'avoir laiss&#233; trainer son email sur le web
-  le carnet d'adresse d'un contact fut verol&#233; ( ou tout  autre endroit o&#249; cette adresse est presente)

Une des solutions est de changer progressivement de strat&#233;gie email  avec pour objectif
-s&#233;parer le priv&#233; du public
-abandonner l'adresse verol&#233;e

1- cr&#233;ation d'une NOUVELLE adresse email priv&#233;e 
 et ne jamais laisser trainer celle l&#224; sur le web, 
-pour les contacts web tu te cr&#233;es une adresse d&#233;di&#233;e ( qui risque d'etre spamm&#233;e mais l&#224; tu t'en fous, elle est annexe)

2- pr&#233;venir tes bons  contacts que tu changes ( avec une signature ou texte systematique genre   je change de mail , changez mes coordonn&#233;es, passez par etc)

3- progressivement laisser tomber l'ancienne adresse
-
Autres strat&#233;gies 
activer les antispams via le webmail ( beaucoup en ont en manuel ou automatique)

choisir un bon service webmail qui a des outils performants

( experience perso :  des adresses ,j'en ai eu partout, dans divers webmails
cot&#233; spams :
un des pires , noos 
 un des meilleurs du moment  gmail , sur plusieurs comptes et en 2 ans : ZERO spam, nada  RIEN)


----------



## Chris75 (14 Novembre 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Ca m'embête un peu de laisser tomber des adresses mails (perso et professionelle). Il n'y a pas moyen de stopper une partie de ce que je reçois?
Je suis abonné wanadoo, donc ce sont des adresses wanadoo.fr.


----------



## Ax6 (14 Novembre 2006)

Autre solution, 

tu cr&#233;e des conditions. 

Je m'explique, je connais pas tr&#232;s bien Ootlook Express, mais tout bon log de messagerie (sachant que yahoo/aol/gmail etc ... l'ont gratuitement) c'est un gestionnaire de mail (antispam) 

Pour cela, tu regardes toutes les adresses de spam pour voir quelles sont les similitudes (genre le nom de l'expediteur) ou encore dans le corps de texte (Viagra ou autre mot non utilis&#233;s par tes vrais contacts) et tu cr&#233;e une r&#232;gle disant que tout mail poss&#232;dant ce mot part direct &#224; la corbeille sans passer par la case d&#233;part sans recevoir les 300 euros :rateau: 

C'est la seule proposition que je te donne pour pouvoir garder ton mail, il n'y a malheureusement aucune autre possibilit&#233;

Ou alors tu peux toujours faire l'inverse : prendre tous tes contacts et les mettre comme les seuls mails qui ne sont pas jet&#233;


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> et tu cr&#233;e une r&#232;gle disant que tout mail poss&#232;dant ce mot part direct &#224; la corbeille sans passer par la case d&#233;part sans recevoir les 300 euros :rateau:
> 
> 
> Ou alors tu peux toujours faire l'inverse : prendre tous tes contacts et les mettre comme les seuls mails qui ne sont pas jet&#233;


oui

Mais attention avec la 2 &#232; strat&#233;gie
En cas d'usage professionnel il arrive souvent qu'on recoive , l&#233;gitimement des mails de gens pas encore dans le carnet des contacts( prospects , demande d'info etc)

et en cas de redirection de spams vers la  poubelle , ne pas valider  vidange immediate , afin de pouvoir y jeter un oeil et rep&#232;rer d'&#233;ventuels  class&#233;s l&#224; par erreur

-
solution intermediaire

tu cr&#233;es un compte avec un bon filtre antispam ( gmail ou autre  )
et via l'interface en ligne de ton compte si tu le peux tu valides la redirection ( transfert automatique)
et tu rediriges TOUS tes mails l&#224; bas pour faire le tri

je signale que via gmail ( en ligne) on peut parfaitement r&#233;pondre depuis une autre adrresse que gmail
( c'est un des petits plus)


----------



## Chris75 (14 Novembre 2006)

Le gestionnaire de mails outlook est naze, il faut taper les adresses que l'on veut bloquer après réception, autrement dit ça ne sert à rien.

Et si je passais à mail en laissant tomber outlook, ça peut bloquer les spams (le pire c'est qu'avant je recevais surtout des spams viagra, cialis, mortgage et que maintenant je recois aussi pleins de spams français, foie gras, vin, cadeaux, etc...)


----------



## pascalformac (14 Novembre 2006)

et en remontant d'un crn ?
je veux dire par l&#224; cot&#233; interfce en ligne

A moins d'avor un webmail pourave , beaucoup ont des options

sans donner les adresses quels sont les services impliqu&#233;s?


----------



## Chris75 (14 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> et en remontant d'un crn ?
> je veux dire par là coté interfce en ligne
> 
> A moins d'avor un webmail pourave , beaucoup ont des options
> ...




J'ai pas tout compris, de temps en temps je suis un peu une tâche  
Remonter d'un crn?
Quel interface? 
services impliqués?


----------



## loustic (14 Novembre 2006)

Chris75 a dit:


> J'ai pas tout compris, de temps en temps je suis un peu une tâche
> Remonter d'un crn?
> Quel interface?
> services impliqués?


Détecter le mot "cran" dans "crn" est aussi ennuyeux que de supposer "tache" dissimulé dans "tâche".


----------



## Chris75 (14 Novembre 2006)

Je viens peut être de trouver une solution, antispam plus chez wanadoo, 1,5 euros par mois


----------



## Ax6 (15 Novembre 2006)

Chris75 a dit:


> Je viens peut être de trouver une solution, antispam plus chez wanadoo, 1,5 euros par mois


 

Dommage, tu l'aurais eu gratuit dans d'autres webmail gratuit (d'ailleurs comme le dit pascalformac, Gmail est un atout puisque tu peux envoyer ton mail à partir d'une autre adresse ... malheureusement, il faut avoir reçu une invitation Gmail pour pouvoir se créer une boîte mail ! Marketing quand tu nous tiens


----------



## elKBron (15 Novembre 2006)

et thunderbird ? il a un filtre anti spams intégré...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2006)

Ax6 a dit:


> Dommage, tu l'aurais eu gratuit dans d'autres webmail gratuit (d'ailleurs comme le dit pascalformac, Gmail est un atout puisque tu peux envoyer ton mail à partir d'une autre adresse ... malheureusement, il faut avoir reçu une invitation Gmail pour pouvoir se créer une boîte mail ! Marketing quand tu nous tiens



pourquoi payer pour des outils qui sont inclus ailleurs gratosse?
( ca me rappelle l'affaire du site qui osait  vendre  Avast à des naifs qui ne savent pas qu'avast est un freeware...)

concernant gmail
les invitations se trouvent partout assez facilement ( il y a même des fils dédiés ici)
si interessé envoi d'un mp au membre  avec un email valide  pour envoi d'invits
et voilà


----------



## Ax6 (15 Novembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> pourquoi payer pour des outils qui sont inclus ailleurs gratosse?
> ( ca me rappelle l'affaire du site qui osait vendre Avast à des naifs qui ne savent pas qu'avast est un freeware...)
> 
> concernant gmail
> ...


 
C'est gentil de ta part, j'aurai bien fait pareil, mais Gmail a mal répartit ses invit', j'en ai eu que 2 ... 

En cas de secours ...

Par contre c'est sur Ebay que ca se vends bien ce genre d'invit':rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Novembre 2006)

&#231;a se vend :affraid:
il m'en reste 98, si &#231;a tente quelqu'un...


----------



## boddy (15 Novembre 2006)

Chris75 a dit:


> Je viens peut être de trouver une solution, antispam plus chez wanadoo, 1,5 euros par mois



Faut pas rêver ! Je l'ai depuis bien longtemps et ça m'empêche pas d'avoir entre 30 à 50 spams par jour !
J'ai une autre boîte aux lettres : Yahoo. J'amais eu aucun spam depuis des années.


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Novembre 2006)

laposte a un bon antispam : 
Quelques uns par jour maximum 
l'avantage est que laposte a un webmail et aussi le pop (pour rapatriation des messages )


----------



## nexius (15 Novembre 2006)

J'ai 50 invits Gmail, n'hésitez pas à passer en MP pour en avoir, je le ferais avec plaisir


----------



## pascalformac (15 Novembre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> &#231;a se vend :affraid:
> il m'en reste 98, si &#231;a tente quelqu'un...


Aussi ahuri que toi  

il y a des sites qui en donnent
et quand on est membre d'un forum tech , il y a de fortes chances qu'on y trouve un fil invit gmail

( j'en ai distribu&#233;es pas mal , y compris sur Macg , il m'en reste  en stock)


----------



## Ax6 (16 Novembre 2006)

nexius a dit:


> J'ai 50 invits Gmail, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; passer en MP pour en avoir, je le ferais avec plaisir


 

"Ajouter nexius &#224; votre liste d'amis" 

Tapez juste Gmail dans recherche Ebay :

Voici le lien pour ceux qui ont pas le courage

http://search.ebay.fr/search/search....fr/ws/&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=Gmail&category0=


----------



## Aquilane (16 Novembre 2006)

Chris75 a dit:


> Le gestionnaire de mails outlook est naze, il faut taper les adresses que l'on veut bloquer apr&#232;s r&#233;ception, autrement dit &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien.



Et surtout, le gestionnaire de Spam d'Outlook n'apprend pas !




Chris75 a dit:


> Et si je passais &#224; mail en laissant tomber outlook, &#231;a peut bloquer les spams (le pire c'est qu'avant je recevais surtout des spams viagra, cialis, mortgage et que maintenant je recois aussi pleins de spams fran&#231;ais, foie gras, vin, cadeaux, etc...)



Voil&#224; &#224; mon avis la meilleure solution dans l'imm&#233;diat (Mail ou Thunderbird). Si changer de logiciel de messagerie ne te d&#233;range pas, commence par &#231;a avant de payer un service anti-spam !
De plus, en ce qui concerne les messages en fran&#231;ais, en g&#233;n&#233;ral, il y a un lien de d&#233;sabonnement dessus. Si tu en re&#231;ois beaucoup, c'est peut-&#234;tre que tu t'es inscrit sur un site qui envoit des messages publicitaire. Etudie de pr&#232;s ces messages l&#224; pour voir d'o&#249; ils arrivent. En r&#232;gle g&#233;n&#233;ral, il ne faut surtout pas cliquer sur les liens pr&#233;sents dans les spam (&#231;a valide ton adresse...) mais, pour les messages en fran&#231;ais, tu auras le recours de faire appel &#224; la CNIL si ton adresse n'est pas retir&#233; de leur base. Il faut faire preuve de discernement pour "sentir" les messages o&#249; tu peux utiliser le lien de d&#233;sabonnement et ceux qu'il faut purement et simplement ignorer.
Autre fonctionnalit&#233; qui peut &#234;tre int&#233;ressante dans Mail, la possibilit&#233; de renvoyer un message en faisant croire que l'adresse n'existe pas. Il ne faut pas en abuser car ton fournisseur d'acc&#232;s pourrait croire que tu es toi-m&#234;me un spammeur. Perso, je fais une petite cure de temps en temps... L'efficacit&#233; est limit&#233;e, mais bon, je me dis que si mon adresse est vir&#233;e d'une liste, c'est toujours &#231;a de gagn&#233; ! ;-)


----------



## jlj-84 (17 Décembre 2006)

c'est à dire de protester systématiquement (en anglais obligatoirement) à l'adresse abuse@fournisseurconcerné, attention = une fois sur deux, ces fournisseurs n'ont pas de boite "abuse" et le message revient "non remis"

on peut aussi chercher l'adresse IP de l'émetteur ou de son fournisseur d'accés
http://www.ripe.net, en Europe (en principe) ils figurent sur ce fichier et indiquent une adresse pour protester contre les spams (abuse ou postmaster ou autre)

inconvénient de cette stratégie :

pas mal de temps... même bien organisé (texte traduits tous prêts), il faut compter environ deux minutes minimum par plainte.

attention, on joint la copie (collée, pas en pièce jointe) du message source et jamais de PJ s'il y en a. le fournisseur d'accès de l'expéditeur est le dernier (le plus bas) qui suit la mention "received" dans l'en-tête du message. l'adresse IP est composée de 4 nombres de 0 à 255 séparés par 3 points.

avantage : si tous les spammés faisaient çà, peut-être que les FAI ou serveurs (croulants sous les plaintes) finiraient par réagir... peut-être en créant une "haute autorité ou police d'internet" !

il m'est arrivé de déposer une plainte au procureur de la république avec copie à la CNIL
classement sans suite du procureur, mais félicitations de la CNIL

par ailleurs, il faut savoir comment et pourquoi les spam's sont créés et envoyés

j'ai quelques renseignements là-dessus. pour ceux que çà intéresse, je peux développer une autre fois (pas trop le temps ce soir)

jean-louis
etude-arnaweb@club-internet.fr

ps : en ce qui concerne les "Scam's africains", ma dénonciation auprès du FAI est systématique, pour les autres quand j'ai le temps (une cinquantaine de temps en temps)


----------



## Rener (10 Avril 2008)

Si jai bien compris, lenvahissement des boîtes mail des particuliers par les spams est la conséquence de logiciels dont la fonction est de récupérer sur le net le plus dadresses mails. Ces adresses sont ensuite mémorisées comme destinataires de pub plus ou moins douteuses.

	Bien quincompétent en matière de programmation, je me demande si lon pourrait envisager une parade qui utilise le fonctionnement de ce système pour le combattre. Pour ainsi prendre le système à son propre jeu, ne pourrait-on pas créer un logiciel dont la fonction serait de générer des milliers dadresses e-mail factices, mais reconnues comme valides par les logiciels de récupérations dadresses des «spamers».

	On pourrait ensuite inviter le plus de sites ou de blogues à réserver une partie de leur espace à stocker quelques centaines ou milliers dadresses factices. Ainsi, des millions de ces adresses «leurres» viendraient «emboliser» les systèmes des spamers à mesure quil se gaverait de ces adresses factices.


----------



## maousse (11 Avril 2008)

Rener a dit:


> créer un logiciel dont la fonction serait de générer des milliers dadresses e-mail factices


c'est aussi une des techniques des spammeurs, qui font des attaques "dictionnaires", en testant toutes les adresses possibles sur un domaine jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait une réponse (ou plutôt, un non-rejet). Donc, non, ça n'est pas vraiment possible de submerger des spammeurs, ils ne demandent que ça...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2008)

Rener a dit:


> Si jai bien comp.........


même réponse que dans l'autre fil

cette stratégie dite de la noyade aura pour effet de faire exactement le contraire de ce qui sous tend la lutte anti spam

Car un des aspects de la lutte anti spam est de limiter le trafic de CE type de courrier

Et multiplier les adresses fictives ne fera qu'augmenter le le trafic spam sur les serveurs
Trafic spam qui est déjà enorme et n'a pas besoin d'etre artificielement augmenté


----------



## Peiozeph (11 Avril 2008)

je suis sur Gmail depuisplusieurs annee maintenant, donc plus de spam, mais avant j'ai longtemps utilise Mailwasher Pro.
http://www.mailwasher.net/
Il etait vraiment efficace, il recupere des listes de spammeurs sur des bases de donnees. 
Il est aussi capable de generer automatiquement une reponse "mail delivery error", mais bon a utiliser avec prudence.
Ce qui m'a plu dans ce logiciel, c'est que ma boite etait vide de tout spam,du coup le telechargement de mail sur Outlook etait rapides. Il suffisait juste de faire un tour sur le logiciel pour faire le menage de temps en temps.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2008)

pour ceux passant par Mail.app

le combiné  gmail + Mail est bigrement efficace

gmail a sans doute le meilleur filtre en ligne du moment
Il écrème 99% des spams avant bascule vers l'ordi
( filtrage qui peut s'appliquer à vos autres comptes non gmail si  gmail  est configuré pour)

et le rebut est filtré par Mail

Ainsi si j'ai un spam dans Mail tous les 2-3 mois c'est  un mauvais trimestre  

La plupart du temps , rien, pas de spam


----------



## Peiozeph (11 Avril 2008)

Je plussoie


----------



## Rener (10 Juillet 2008)

maousse a dit:


> c'est aussi une des techniques des spammeurs, qui font des attaques "dictionnaires", en testant toutes les adresses possibles sur un domaine jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait une réponse (ou plutôt, un non-rejet). Donc, non, ça n'est pas vraiment possible de submerger des spammeurs, ils ne demandent que ça...



En effet, c'est pire que je l'imaginais...


----------



## ANGLES (13 Avril 2010)

que pensez-vous de Mail in black ou autres logiciles payant?


----------

